# blackberry wine label



## rrawhide (Aug 18, 2007)

hi all - found a great picture and I am going to use it for my
blackberry wine I have going right now. Wish it was ready to
bottle - I am sure gonna like this label. Fun one!!!!!!

*oak hill winery


springville, ca 

estate bottled</font>







2</font>007 mountain blackberry 





</font></font></font>*you
can't read the copy but the wine bottle says 'blackberry wine' on
it. I printed the labels but for the life of me I cannot get it
over to this forum intact - so here it is.



rrawhide

</font></font></font>*Edited by: rrawhide *


----------



## Wade E (Aug 18, 2007)

Do you have any commas or anything like that in the file name as these cause a problem. It can be numbers or letters but nothing else in the file name. Love the label, where did you find that?


----------



## Joanie (Aug 18, 2007)

That's wonderful, Rawhide!!! The bears are great! They know how to picnic!!!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Aug 18, 2007)

Love the picture too.


----------



## rrawhide (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi Wade



Thought you would like this. This was on the back of the summer
menu from the Black Bear Diner. I went there for lunch today and
asked the manager for one to bring home - ok - and I scanned.
Printed off 8 labels and they are lonely and just waiting for a bottle
to stick on. How long do you leave your blackberry in the
secondary before you bottle? thanx

rrawhide


----------



## Wade E (Aug 18, 2007)

Ive never made a blackberry wine but there are a few wineries in Ct. that primarily make fruit wines and 1 of them has it sweet, dry, and semi dry oaked and that 1 tasted the best to be and Im usually a sweet wine person. Blackberries are very expensive around here and would cost a small fortune to go picking at a farm or get at the grocery store.


----------



## Waldo (Aug 19, 2007)

rrawhide said:


> Hi Wade
> 
> Thought you would like this. This was on the back of the summer menu from the Black Bear Diner. I went there for lunch today and asked the manager for one to bring home - ok - and I scanned. Printed off 8 labels and they are lonely and just waiting for a bottle to stick on. How long do you leave your blackberry in the secondary before you bottle? thanx
> rrawhide




Always leave them in the secondary until they are cleared rrawhide. With Blackberry this will take a while. 
Love your label too.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 19, 2007)

I always rack off into another carboy when there is about an inch of sediment.


----------



## PolishWineP (Aug 19, 2007)

I love the label! If you don't mind I might borrow it for a bottle or two for a friend who really loves bears and wine!


----------



## rgecaprock (Aug 19, 2007)

rawhide,


Your label is great. It can be interesting where you can spot something that will make a good label.


Ramona


----------

